# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Kiểm tra CPU có hỗ trợ Windows 8 hay không

## hautran200594

*Kiểm tra CPU có hỗ trợ Windows 8 hay không*




​- Tải công cụ CoreInfo v3.04



> http://download.sysinternals.com/files/Coreinfo.zip


 - Giải nén ra Desktop
- Mở Command Prompt, gõ lệnh dưới & Enter:
C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Coreinfo.exe


​- Nhìn bảng kết quả:
+ Nếu CPU hỗ trợ thì có chữ Supports phía sau: PAE, NX, and SSE2 
+ Ngược lại 

​

----------

